# Postfix Header and Body Checks - Globaler Contentfilter



## schickel (11. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen globalen Contentfilter einrichten. In der Anleitung gibt es zwar einige Beispiele, wie man das mit RegEx lösen kann, doch leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht.

Zum Problem:

Ich bekomme immer mehr SPAM-Mails mit dem Absender {FROM_NAME}. Dahinter sind irgendwelche Mailadressen und die Mails kommen von verschiedenen Servern aus der Ukraine, Russland und anderen Ländern. Da aber eigentlich immer im Feld "From: {FROM_NAME}" steht, will ich genau das global ablehnen.

Im ISP3 (3.0.5.1 mit Postfix, Dovecot auf Ubuntu 12.10) habe ich unter "Global Filters" - "Content Filter" folgendes eingegeben:

Server -> mein Server
Filter -> Header Filter
Regexp. Pattern -> /^From: .*FROM_NAME/
DATA -> SPAM
Action -> REJECT
Active -> Natürich haken drin

Verschiedene Versuche schlugen fehl, so dass ich bei dem obigen stehengeblieben bin.

Frage: Wie muss die Regular Expression aussehen, wenn {FROM_NAME} gefunden werden soll und danach rejected werden?


----------



## Till (12. März 2013)

Schau mal hier:

Test Your Body/Header Filter Pattern Matching | a Tech-Recipes Tutorial


----------



## schickel (13. März 2013)

Danke, das hat mir weitergeholfen


----------



## etron770 (24. Juli 2018)

Leider ist die Seite (Test Your Body/Header Filter Pattern Matching | a Tech-Recipes Tutorial) nicht mehr verfügbar.
Als Beispiel für solche Mail bei der im From Feld nicht immer eine .ua Adresse steht:

```
From - Tue Jul 24 09:16:52 2018
X-Account-Key: account21
X-UIDL: UID30237-1334275556
X-Mozilla-Status: 0000
X-Mozilla-Status2: 00000000
X-Mozilla-Keys:                                                                                
Return-Path: <anqoyvl@clouddata.co.ua>
Delivered-To: info@mydomain.de
Received: from localhost (localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1])
    by mail.myserver.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 8B291202044
    for <ich@mydomain2.de>; Tue, 24 Jul 2018 03:58:22 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from mail.myserver.de ([127.0.0.1])
    by localhost (mail.myserver.de [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
    with ESMTP id fQmausyd0gBk for <ich@mydomain2.de>;
    Tue, 24 Jul 2018 03:58:21 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from mail.clouddata.co.ua (mail.clouddata.co.ua [213.202.247.112])
    by mail.myserver.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 4995720203E
    for <ich@mydomain2.de>; Tue, 24 Jul 2018 03:58:21 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from clouddata.co.ua (mail.clouddata.co.ua [213.202.247.112])
    by mail.clouddata.co.ua (Postfix) with ESMTPA id EC6E12ED22;
    Tue, 24 Jul 2018 01:06:21 +0300 (EEST)
Message-ID: <anqoyvl20820184.26424176@mail.clouddata.co.ua>
From: "ZDOROV ARTHRITIS CREME" <anqoyvl@clouddata.co.ua>
To: <info@kosmetik-schoenhals.de>
Subject: Zdorov. Befreien Sie sich von Gelenkschmerzen!
Date: Tue, 24 Jul 2018 01:06:54 +0300
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/related;
    type="multipart/alternative";
    boundary="----=_NextPart_000_0006_01D422EA.41FE8D40"
Precedence: bulk
List-Id: b82680738v01063554
X-Complaints-To: abuse@clouddata.co.ua
List-Unsubscribe: <http://clouddata.co.ua/ru/unsubscribe/do?hash=1577652436800672>

This is a multi-part message in MIME format.
```


----------

